# Wilier Zero?



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Wanted a Wilier for a while. Currently riding a 10 year-old carbon Colnago now with Record 11. I love her, but it's time. 

Thinking Record 12 with hyd disks. I don't think I can be mechanical shift with this frame though, just EPS.

Differences between the Zero and Cento 10 other than weight? 

Thanks.


----------

